# @ Émile Waldteufel / Les Patineurs



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Here is a wonderful tune to share with members and everyone who comes in... 

Just take some minutes to enjoy, that's all...

http://music.sharemusic.com/_The-Skaters-Op-183-Waldteufelmp3/audio/520572/1713.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

And this is my personal favourite - his Dolorès waltz op. 170 (1880):


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Hello, CR, Dolorès waltz seems to have a "blue" tone that's similar to Russian style...


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Indeed, I also like his Estudiantina:


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

hahahaha, CR, UI likes Estudiantina very much!


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

UI couldn't seem to find Estudiantina on digital media. CR has it on digital media? If yes... send it through email?


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Famous-Waltze...r_1_18?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1249854948&sr=8-18


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Okey-dokey


----------

